# Fragen zu meiner PC-Konfiguration



## Chris_BHG (4. Februar 2014)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe mir diesen Rechner zusammengestellt und habe Probleme dabei das richtige Netzteil mit der richtigen Watt-Zahl zu finden(berechnen). Habe damit keine Erfahrung und ein Freund meinte hier könnte mir weitergeholfen werden. Ich hätte einfach die Watt-Zahlen zusammengerechnet, aber ich denk so funktioniert das nicht. Vielleicht könnte mir das jemand an dieser Stelle auch erklären 

Hier die Konfiguration, was findet ihr gut, was könnte man besser machen?

1 x Toshiba DT01ACA 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (DT01ACA200)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 EVO  120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Battlefield 4 Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-50G)
1 x MSI Z87M Gaming (7866-001R)
1 x Cooler Master CM 690 III (CMS-693-KKN1)

Ich verwende den Rechner zum Zocken, für Videobearbeitung und Cinema 4D.


----------



## Softy (4. Februar 2014)

HDD würde ich eher was von Seagate (7200.14) oder WD (Caviar Green, Blue oder Red) kaufen, der Support von Toshiba soll in Sachen HDD nicht so toll sein.

SSD wäre die Crucial m500 im Alltag genauso schnell, etwas günstiger und hat "robustere" Speicherzellen.

Muss es ein µATX Board sein? Ansonsten würde ich ein Gigabyte Z87X-D3H nehmen.

Netzteil reicht ein be Quiet Straight Power E9 450 Watt oder (mit Kabelmanagment) das CM 480 Watt völlig aus.


----------



## Min1reb3l (4. Februar 2014)

Ein Z87 Board und ein Xeon Prozessor bringen dir nichts, da du den Xeon Prozessor nicht übertakten kannst. Falls du den Xeon nimmst, würde ich dir das Board hier empfehlen: Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Chris_BHG (4. Februar 2014)

Super, danke für die Tipps! Falls ihr noch weitere habt, bin ich ganz Ohr!

Kann mir jemand noch erklären wie man denn die Stärke des Netzteils ermittelt?


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Februar 2014)

Zähl die TDP der einzelnen Komponenten zusammen^^

Als Faustregel (Die Werte sind absichtlich etwas hoch gewählt, darum auch als Faustregel^^) kannst du so rechnen:
CPU: 100W
Graka: ~200W 
Mobo, RAM usw: 40W
HDD: 10W
SSD: 3-4W
Lüfter: 3W

Dann packst du etwa 50W Spielraum drauf und gut ist. Für deinen PC gäbe das 
100+200+40+10+4+10 = 364W

Das wäre dann der absolute Maximalverbrauch, den du im Normalbetrieb nie erreichen wirst.

-> also mit einem 400W-Netzteil kämst du aus und das 450W von Softy hat ausreichend Spielraum, wenn du die Grafikkarte mal etwas übertakten willst.


----------



## Chris_BHG (4. Februar 2014)

Und kann man bei dieser Konfi von einem High-End Rechner reden?


----------



## Softy (4. Februar 2014)

Min1reb3l schrieb:


> Ein Z87 Board und ein Xeon Prozessor bringen dir nichts, da du den Xeon Prozessor nicht übertakten kannst. Falls du den Xeon nimmst, würde ich dir das Board hier empfehlen: Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Ups  Hab ich voll übersehen, ein B85 oder H87 Board reicht natürlich aus für den Xeon.



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Zähl die TDP der einzelnen Komponenten zusammen^^


 

Oder man schaut sich Tests an, z.B. http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2013/amd-radeon-r9-290x-im-test/10/


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. Februar 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> HDD würde ich eher was von Seagate (7200.14) oder WD (Caviar Green, Blue oder Red) kaufen, der Support von Toshiba soll in Sachen HDD nicht so toll sein.



Toshiba bietet dem Endkunden keinen Support, da ist der Händler verantwortlich. Daher lieber eine der von Softy genannten Alternativen.


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Februar 2014)

Chris_BHG schrieb:


> Und kann man bei dieser Konfi von einem High-End Rechner reden?


 
Das kommt darauf an, wie du highend definierst.

Keines der Teile ist für sich genommen das Beste auf dem Markt, aber der PC wird leistungsmässig vermutlich zu den oberen 10% gehören.

Natürlich könnte man mit Crossfire, Sockel 2011 usw. ein Vielfaches der Leistung erreichen... Aber eben auch ein Vielfaches der Kohle ausgeben ^^


----------



## Chris_BHG (4. Februar 2014)

Super, danke für die weiteren Infos!

*Zum Netzteil:*

Die Werte sind nur etwas verwirrend.

Wenn ich nach der aktuellen PCGH 02/2014 Einkaufsführer-Tabelle gehe:

Graka (Verbrauch): 303 W (ernstf.) – bei Hardwareversand unter Erforderliche Spannungsversorgung 750 W?
CPU (Stromverbrauch): 227 W (BF4)


Also wenn ich will dass meine Graka und CPU bei BF4 vollgas geben, brauch ich mind. 530 W (+50W Spielraum +65 W weitere Komponenten). Also wäre ich bei ca. 650 W. Aber des wär ja sehr viel mehr.. Hiiilfe


----------



## Gripschi (4. Februar 2014)

Nade die Hetsteller müssen von 800watt Netzteilen für 30 € ausgehen.
Hab das letztens gelesen das es das leider gibt.

Mit 480 W fahrst du eig sehr sicher.


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. Februar 2014)

Schau dir die Verbrauchswerte im von Softy geposteten Test an, da sind die Werte mit einem i7@4.4 Ghz unter 400W. Das ist das komplette Sys mit allem an der Dose gemessen.


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Februar 2014)

750W stimmt auch, wenn es ein minderwertiges Drecksteil ist^^

Ich könnte mit meinem 650W-P10 noch problemlos eine weitere Graka betreiben, was den Stromverbrauch angeht. Wie gesagt, mit etwa 200W pro Grafikkarte bist du dabei und das ist grosszügüg gerechnet. 170W käme wohl etwa hin.


----------



## Chris_BHG (5. Februar 2014)

Alles klar. Gut, dann weiß ich da auch Bescheid!

Dann hier nochmal die finale Konfiguration:

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Crucial M500 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT120M500SSD1)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Battlefield 4 Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-50G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
1 x Cooler Master CM 690 III (CMS-693-KKN1)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

Danke für eure Beratung! Dann werd ich das Ding zeitnah bestellen!


----------



## Softy (5. Februar 2014)

Sieht gut aus  Kannst Du so bestellen.


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Februar 2014)

Ziemlich genauso teuer, aber mit nem schicken Fenster : Cooler Master CM 690 III mit Sichtfenster


----------



## Softy (5. Februar 2014)

Ich finde ja den Vorgänger (wegen der Docking-Station) besser: Produktvergleich Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 

Oder wenn Du alle totaaal verarschen willst : Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced NVIDIA Edition USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster


----------



## Chris_BHG (7. Februar 2014)

Stimmt, aber ohne Sichtfenster wird besser gekühlt oder?

Meine letzte Frage. Reicht mir beim Xeon 1230v3 der boxed Lüfter (da keine Übertaktung stattfindet) oder sollte ich da schon beispielsweise zum Brocken 2 langen?

Ich freu mich schon so aufs zusammenbauen und das anschließende zocken.. die Gaming-Abstinenz hat endlich wieder ein Ende


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2014)

Der reicht für den Xeon.
Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) Rev.A (100700558) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Februar 2014)

Das Fenster beeinflusst die Kühlung in keinster Weise und das CM690 ist schon immer bekannt für seine sehr gute Kühlung/Lüftung


----------



## Chris_BHG (24. März 2014)

Soooooo liebe Leute!

Nochmal ein großes Dankeschön für die gute Beratung! 

Mein Rechner steht grad unter mir und schnurrt wie ein Kätztchen. Beim Zusammenbauen hatte ich leichte Probleme, da er mir nicht gestartet ist, bzw. hatte er den on-off-on Bug, der bei Gigabyte-Mainboards wohl recht bekannt ist. Nunja, nachdem ich alles nochmal kontrolliert hatte, auseinander und wieder zusammenbaute hatte er zwar immernoch den Fehler, startete aber am nächsten Tag ohne Probleme. Weiß auch nicht wieso er das hatte. Und seit einer Woche läuft er ohne größere Probleme. EDIT: (Er hing sich nur auf, wenn ich in den Ruhemodus und Energiesparmodus ging. Da hat er wohl seine Probleme mit)

Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass das HDD Laufwerk die Vibrationen an das Gehäuse weitergibt und ihn etwas lauter werden lässt, wenn das HDD Laufwerk zuschaltet. Da werde ich auch mal nach eventuellen Dämpfern schauen. Die standardmäßigen Gummidämpfer die mit im Zubehör des CM 690 III dabei waren, passen da nicht rein und sind auch wohl nicht dafür vorgesehen. (Vielleicht bin ich da auch etwas kleinlich mit den Vibrationen  )

Da der Thermalright True Spirit nicht mehr verfügbar war, habe ich zum Hyper T4 gegriffen.

Die Temperaturen beim Zocken via CCC und EasyTune (BF4 auf Ultra ohne einen einzigen Ruckler):

GraKa: ~70 °C
CPU: ~ 40 °C
System: ~35 °C

Ich denke, da kann man sich nicht beschweren 


Das wars auch schon mit meinem kleinen Statusbericht! Das beste ist aber, ich kann endlich ZOCKEN ohne RUCKELN


----------



## Rosigatton (24. März 2014)

Beste HDD-Entkopplung : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53957-softy-albums-hdd-entkopplung-4971.html 

Dann wünsche ich dir noch viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Haustier


----------



## Chris_BHG (24. März 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Beste HDD-Entkopplung : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53957-softy-albums-hdd-entkopplung-4971.html



Genial! Das werd ich kopieren


----------



## Softy (24. März 2014)

Jop, funktioniert super, besser als jeder gekaufte Entkoppler. Und günstiger ist es auch noch 

Ich habe keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut und hier mal eine schematische Zeichnung angefertigt :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. März 2014)

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Jop, funktioniert super, besser als jeder gekaufte Entkoppler. Und günstiger ist es auch noch
> 
> Ich habe keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut und hier mal eine schematische Zeichnung angefertigt :


 

Eine SSD brauchst du gar nicht entkoppeln.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. März 2014)

Pfff Samsungschrott


----------



## Softy (24. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eine SSD brauchst du gar nicht entkoppeln.


 
 Ich weiß. Daher habe ich mittlerweile auch keine HDD mehr im Rechner


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Daher habe ich mittlerweile auch keine HDD mehr im Rechner


 
HDDs sind so voll 90er und so.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> HDDs sind so voll 90er und so.


HDDs sind doch voll 70er und so


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2014)

In den 70ern gab es schon 3,5 Zoll Festplatten?


----------



## Teutonnen (24. März 2014)

3.5? ne, IIRC war die ST-412 von Seagate das erste 5.25"-Modell (1981). Den Anfang machte ja IBM 1956 mit ihrer 350er.


----------



## Chris_BHG (24. März 2014)

Nochmal ne kurze Frage an euch. Kann es sein dass meine CMOS Batterie spinnt?

Gerade wollte er nicht starten, hat sich aufgehängt und es hat sich prompt das BIOS zurückgesetzt. Manchmal hängt er sich auch (mit Bluescreen) auf und die anfänglichen Probleme könnten ja auch darauf zurückführen? 

Als ich ihn nach den anfänglichen Startproblemen nochmal auseinander baute, habe ich auch für ca 15 min die Batterie herausgenommen und am nächsten Tag ging er. Finde das Verhalten irgendwie seltsam.

Ich glaube, das Geschickteste ist es, das Mainboard zurückzuschicken und umtauschen zu lassen, da ich normalerweise noch in der Frist bin. Die Komponenten kamen erst letzt Woche am Montag.


Was meint ihr? Könnte es das Mainboard sein und würde es langen, nur die Batterie zu wechseln?


----------



## Rosigatton (24. März 2014)

Du solltest auch mal den hier ein paar Stunden laufen lassen (über Nacht vielleicht) : MemTest - Download - CHIP

Oder mal nur 1 Ram Riegel im Board lassen.


----------



## Chris_BHG (24. März 2014)

Ok danke, werd ich heute Nacht gleich mal machen!


----------



## Softy (24. März 2014)

Nimm lieber Memtest86+ Download - ComputerBase, der Test ist sensitiver als memtest 4.0


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. März 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Nimm lieber Memtest86+ Download - ComputerBase, der Test ist sensitiver als memtest 4.0



Beide sind gut  ich würde noch paar Benchmarks laufen lassen damit man sieht ob die Temps ok sind.


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. März 2014)

Der 86 ist sensitiver.

Lass erstmal den Laufen, wenn der Fehler noch nicht gefunden ist, kann man andere Sachen versuchen.


----------



## Chris_BHG (25. März 2014)

Sodala. Ich habe über Nacht den MemTest in vierfacher Ausführung laufen lassen und er hat keinen Fehler gefunden.

Soeben habe ich auch den 3DMark Basic Edition durchlaufen lassen und die sind eigentlich auch befriedigend:

EDIT: LINK
- "Better than 83% of all results"
- 8530 Pkt. (9131 Pkt. hat ein Hi-End-PC)

Die Temperaturen waren nicht höher als bei BF4. Außer bei den Physik-Tests, da is der Prozessor auf ~50 °C hochgegangen. Sonst immer 70 °C bei der Graka und 40 °C CPU.


Gibt es denn Möglichkeiten um das Mainboard auf Fehler zu testen?


----------



## Softy (25. März 2014)

Ist der Rechner denn in letzter Zeit erneut abgestürzt? Ist das BIOS auf dem aktuellsten Stand?

 Wurde der RAM richtig erkannt?

 Poste bitte mal CPU-Z Screenshots (Reiter CPU, Memory, Board, SPD).


----------



## Chris_BHG (25. März 2014)

Hier mal der CPU-Z Screenshot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern ist er mit einmal nicht angegangen – das BIOS setzte sich zurück.

Liegt es vielleicht daran dass der RAM in Slot 2 und 4 ist? Könnte das ein Problem sein? Wobei auf dem Mainboard die Beschriftung anders war.

Ob das BIOS auf dem neusten Stand ist, weiß ich nicht genau.


----------



## Softy (25. März 2014)

Ja, probier mal Slot 1&3 aus.

 Außerdem gäbe es ein BIOS Update (F6): GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1150 - GA-H87-HD3 (rev. 1.x)#

 Ansonsten passen die Screenshots.


----------



## Rosigatton (25. März 2014)

Der Ram gehört definitiv in Slot 1 & 2 : Screenshot by Lightshot

Die sind so gekennzeichnet (wir würden sagen, 1 & 3)


----------



## Chris_BHG (25. März 2014)

Komisch, er ist genau so eingesteckt wie auf der Grafik. Und auf dem Mainboard ist die Beschriftung genau so. Nur in dem Programm wird er anders angezeigt.


----------



## Softy (25. März 2014)

Also ich baue den RAM immer in den von der CPU aus gesehen nächsten Slot und in den 3. von der CPU aus gesehen.


----------



## Rosigatton (25. März 2014)

Nö, in den von der Cpu aus gesehen äussersten Slot, dann in den übernächsten.


----------



## Softy (25. März 2014)

Dann wäre es aber DDR3-3 und DDR3-4


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2014)

Schau doch einfach im Handbuch nach welche Slots benutzt werden müssen damit die RAMs im Dual Channel arbeiten.


----------



## Rosigatton (25. März 2014)

@ Softy

Nö, 1 & 2 : Screenshot by Lightshot

Das ist aus dem Handbuch.
Da habe ich mittlerweile eine stattliche Sammlung


----------



## Softy (25. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schau doch einfach im Handbuch nach welche Slots benutzt werden müssen damit die RAMs im Dual Channel arbeiten.



 Post des Monats  




Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ Softy
> 
> Nö, 1 & 2 : Screenshot by Lightshot
> 
> ...


 
 Der Screenshot funktioniert irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Rosigatton (25. März 2014)

Screenshot by Lightshot

http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_ga-z87(h87)-hd3_e.pdf


----------



## Softy (25. März 2014)

Also ich würde den RAM testhalber trotzdem mal in die beiden anderen Slots stecken.


----------



## Chris_BHG (25. März 2014)

Also BIOS wurde upgedatet. Es hat sich nix geändert außer dass das hochfahren jetzt 50 anstatt 30 Sek. dauert... Wie bring ich den wieder runter? -.-

Der RAM ist richtig drin. In der Mainboardanleitung und am Mainboard stehts so drauf wie er drin ist.


----------



## Softy (25. März 2014)

An welcher Stelle des Hochfahrens braucht er jetzt länger? 

 Schau mal, ob Du nicht benötigte Features und Controller im BIOS abschalten kannst.


----------



## Chris_BHG (25. März 2014)

Beim Windows Benutzer Ladescreen. Also der blaue Bildschirm, nicht der schwarze mit dem Logo.


----------



## Softy (25. März 2014)

Das ist seltsam, weil das BIOS Post dann ja schon vorbei ist 

 Ich würde noch ein paar mal hoch und runterfahren, vielleicht wird es dann besser, falls Windows irgendwelche Updates oder so durchgeführt hat.


----------



## Chris_BHG (25. März 2014)

Die Windoof-Updates wurden von mir deaktiviert. Daran kanns also nicht liegen.

Gerade eben hat er sich wieder beim Starten aufgehängt. Ich glaube, ich werde das Mainboard zurückschicken. 

Prozessor und GraKa laufen unter Volllast super. RAM wurde über Nacht getestet und läuft auch.

Also kanns nur am Mainboard liegen.


----------



## Softy (25. März 2014)

Ja, könnte schon sein, dass es am Board liegt. Ich würde vllt. nochmal Simpel1970 hier im Forum fragen, das ist der Godfather of Bluescreens hier


----------



## Chris_BHG (25. März 2014)

Ok, hab ihm eine Nachricht geschrieben. Mal sehen was er dazu sagt.


----------



## Chris_BHG (25. März 2014)

Übrigens hab ich jetzt die Profi-Gummiband-Halterung eingebaut – Perfekt!


----------



## Softy (25. März 2014)

Chris_BHG schrieb:


> Übrigens hab ich jetzt die Profi-Gummiband-Halterung eingebaut – Perfekt!



Na, wenigstens etwas, das funktioniert hat


----------



## simpel1970 (28. März 2014)

Was für Bluescreencodes werden denn angezeigt?
 Lade mal bitte die Minidumps zu den bluescreens hier im Forum hoch. Die Minidumps findest du im Verzeichnis C:\Windows\Minidumps. Diese im ZIP Format einpacken und hier über den foreneigenen Bilderupload hochladen.


----------



## Chris_BHG (30. März 2014)

Manchmal werden keine Bluescreens angezeigt. Ansonsten war ich noch nicht schnell genug einen zu fotografieren!

Hier ist der Minidump:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe jetzt übrigens das Mainboard ausgetauscht, die Fehler sind trotzdem geblieben. Vielleicht beißt sich da was mit Windows 7?


----------



## simpel1970 (31. März 2014)

In keinem der Dumps ist ein primäres Treiberproblem erkennbar. Alle drei weisen Probleme mit/durch das Speichermanagement auf.

 Allerdings würde ich dir empfehlen zunächst mal das Service Pack sowie alle Updates für das / bzw. nach dem Service Pack zu installieren.

 Bleiben die Probleme danach immer noch bestehen, lade die Dumps wieder hier hoch (aber nur die, die nach der Installation des SP1 + Updates aufgetreten sind).


----------



## Chris_BHG (31. März 2014)

Komisch, die Dumps habe ich nach dem SP1 + Updates (am 28.03.) hochgeladen.

Wie gesagt, der Bluescreen kommt eher selten. Er hängt sich hauptsächlich gern beim hochfahren auf, wenn das Windows-Symbol kommt.


----------



## simpel1970 (1. April 2014)

In der aktuellsten Dump (Fri Mar 28 07:16:12) war noch kein Service Pack enthalten: 



> Windows 7 Kernel Version *7600* MP (8 procs) Free x64
> Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
> Built by: *7600*.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255


 
 Mit Service Pack 1 würde dort *7601* stehen.

 Aber SP1 hast du inzwischen installiert? Alle aktuellen Updates auch?
 Die aktuellsten Chipsatztreiber hast du ebenfalls installiert?
Intel Chipsatztreiber Download - ComputerBase (Intel Chipsatztreiber 9.4.0.1027)

 Poste bitte nochmal ein aktuellen Screenshot von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard), wenn die Grafikkarte unter Last steht.
 Lade ebenfalls die Minidumps hoch, die nach SP1 aufgetreten sind, oder noch auftreten.

 Die Freezes treten aber nicht nur beim Hochfahren auf? Bei welchen Aktionen treten sie sonst noch regelmäßig auf?
 Eher selten heißt...wie oft?


----------



## Chris_BHG (1. April 2014)

Hier hast du erstmal den Screenshot CPU-Z:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Chipsetdriver habe ich jetzt auch installiert.

Die Minidumps habe ich nach dem SP1 Update hochgeladen. Aber seit dem Update hatte ich keinen Bluescreen mehr. Den hatte ich insgesamt, vielleicht 3-4 Mal.

Aufhängen tut er sich von zehn Mal hochfahren, ungefähr ein Mal. Wenn ich allerdings aus dem Ruhezustand zurückkehren will, immer. 

Und er zeigte mir gerade beim Reboot, nach dem Ruhezustands-Freeze, diese Fehlermeldung: "Der Ruhezustand des Computers kann nicht beendet werden: 0xc0000411" Beim anschließenden Neustart kam wieder der Freeze im Ladebildschirm und erst beim anschließenden hochfahren ging er normal.


----------



## simpel1970 (1. April 2014)

Der Anhang lässt sich leider nicht öffnen.

 Der Status-Code 0xC0000411 (STATUS_HIBERNATION_FAILURE) beschreibt leider keine nähere Angabe über die Ursache.
 Dies kann u.a. durch Probleme mit der Systemplatte ausgelöst werden. Poste bitte mal einen Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo.

 Testweise auch mal Hibernation deaktivieren (Eingabeaufforderung als Admin starten und "Powercfg -h off" eingeben (ohne "")) und testen, ob die Probleme ganz verschwunden sind, oder in anderer Form auftreten.

 Das Aufhängen beim Systemstart kann übrigens auch durch die Systemplatte verursacht werden.


----------



## Chris_BHG (2. April 2014)

Hier nochmal die Screens:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hibernation habe ich deaktiviert. Er hat sich aber trotzdem nach dem Ruhemodus aufgehängt.


----------



## simpel1970 (3. April 2014)

Überprüfe die nächsten Tage (nach Problemen) die SMART Werte der SSD. Diese sehen zwar nicht besorgniserregend aus, ich würde aber gerne wissen, ob sie die Anzahl der Neuzuweisungsereignisse verändert.

 Folgende Einstellungen testen (wenn du das schon ausprobiert haben solltest, bitte rückmelden):

 RAM Frequenz auf 1333mhz (666 I/O Takt) reduzieren.
 Bleiben die Probleme zusätzlich die Command Rate der RAM auf 2T erhöhen.
 Bleiben die Probleme zusätzlich die Timings der RAM auf 10-10-10-30 einstellen.

 Bitte jeweils mitteilen, ob Veränderungen bemerkbar sind.

 Das hier durchlaufen lassen und Ergebnis posten: http://www.gieseke-buch.de/windows-7/windows-7-energiesparen-probleme-mit-standbymodus-co-losen


----------



## Chris_BHG (4. April 2014)

Hier das Ergebnis des Tests:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hängt anscheinend mit meiner Energieoption "Höchstleistung" zusammen... Wenn ich sie allerdings auf "Ausbalanciert" stelle, hängt er sich trotzdem auf.

Wie kann ich denn die anderen Einstellungen testen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. April 2014)

Der Anhang funktioniert nicht


----------



## simpel1970 (4. April 2014)

Chris_BHG schrieb:


> Wie kann ich denn die anderen Einstellungen testen?


 
 Welche Einstellungen meinst du?

 (Anhang funktioniert nicht...)


----------



## Chris_BHG (4. April 2014)

Diese Einstellungen:



> RAM Frequenz auf 1333mhz (666 I/O Takt) reduzieren.
> Bleiben die Probleme zusätzlich die Command Rate der RAM auf 2T erhöhen.
> Bleiben die Probleme zusätzlich die Timings der RAM auf 10-10-10-30 einstellen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komisch, dass der Anhang nicht funktioniert hat...


----------



## simpel1970 (7. April 2014)

Bezüglich der Einstellungen:
- du weist wie man das im Bios einstellt?
Wenn ja: einstellen, anschließend testen, ob die Probleme bleiben.
Wenn nein: Bescheid geben, ich schreibe dir dann, wo was einzustellen ist.

Zum Energy Report:

aktuellsten Realtek Audio Treiber installieren: Realtek
anschließend in den Energieeinstellungen (Windows) die Standardwerte für "ausbalanciert" laden/einstellen.
Testen, ob die Probleme bleiben.


----------



## Chris_BHG (8. April 2014)

> du weist wie man das im Bios einstellt?



Leider nein. Wäre nett wenn du mir das zeigen könntest!

Treiberinstallation inkl. ausbalancierter Einstellung hat nix gebracht. Im Gegenteil, als ich in den Menüpunkt "System und Sicherheit" in den Systemsteuerungen wollte, hängte sich der Explorer auf. Habe ich aber automatisch beheben lassen, da ein einfacher Explorer-Neustart nicht funktionierte.


----------



## simpel1970 (10. April 2014)

Sorry, hat etwas gedauert. 

Die RAM Frequenz stellst du im Bios im Menü: "M.I.T." -> "Advanced Frequency Settings" ein.
Hier zunächst bitte nachsehen, ob das X.M.P. Profil auf [Disabled] steht. Wenn nicht, bitte aufschreiben/mitteilen auf welcher Einstellung es steht, danach auf auf [Disabled] stellen.

Um die "Memory Frequency" verstellen zu können, musst du zunächst eine Zeile weiter oben den "System Memory Multiplier" auf [manual] stellen. Danach die Memory Frequenz auf 1333mhz einstellen.

Anschließend im M.I.T. Menü ins Untermenü "Advanced Memory Settings" wechseln.
Dort als erstes den Wert "Performance Enhance" auf [Normal] einstellen.
Anschließend den Wert DRAM Timing Selectable auf [Quick].
Im Menü "Channel A/B Timing Settings" kannst du nun die Timings einstellen.
Du benötigst nur die vier Haupt-Timings (Standard Timing Control):
CAS Latency
tRCD
tRP
tRAS
Dies entspricht auch der Reihenfolge wie angegeben (10-10-10-30).
Die Subtimings Werte (Advances Timings) lässt du auf AUTO-
Den Command Rate Modus kannst du weiter unten einstellen.

Abschließend die Änderungen noch abspeichern.

Wenn noch Fragen sind...immer her damit


----------



## Chris_BHG (11. April 2014)

Hello again,

es gibt mal wieder eine neuen Minidump. Der Bluescreen kam, als ich auf meinem localhost gearbeitet hatte.

Edit: Gerade hatte ich bei der selben Tätigkeit noch einen Bluescreen (Zwei Minidumps) -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit2: Und hier die Nummer drei des Bluescreens... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bios-Tests, werde ich erst in 1-2 Wochen machen können. Fahre am Dienstag in den Urlaub und bin dann eine Woche weg.


----------



## simpel1970 (13. April 2014)

Kann nur die angehängte Minidump (11.04.zip) runterladen. Und das ist ein Stop 0xA01 Fehler, der durch den Grafikartentreiber ausgelöst wurde.

Takte die Grafikkarte um mindest. 200mhz runter (Core- und Memtakt) und teste, ob die Probleme bleiben.


----------



## Chris_BHG (14. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal die Dateien... ich versteh auch nicht wieso das nie bei mir klappt 

Aber wo kommen denn nur die ganzen Fehler her? Normalerweise sollte er doch kein Problem mit dem Standardtakt der Graka haben... das frustriert echt..


----------



## simpel1970 (14. April 2014)

Treten denn die Probleme nur beim Standardtakt auf? Hast du das Heruntertakten schon ausprobiert? Gibt es dann keine Probleme mehr?


----------



## Chris_BHG (14. April 2014)

Ich probiere es gerade im Moment. Ich lasse ihn auf niedriger Taktung laufen und nebenbei läuft der Server-Emulator.

Allerdings konnte ich nur die Speichertaktfreq. herunterschalten (Von 1250 MHz auf 875 MHz). Die GPU-Taktrate habe ich um 56,7 % heruntergefahren. Doch er arbeitet weiter mit ~300 MHz weiter.

Kann man denn diese Probleme beseitigen, damit ich irgendann mal ungestört mit meinem 1100 EUR-Rechner arbeiten kann? Oder woher kommen diese Probleme bei komplett neuen Komponenten? Ist etwas frustrierend...


----------



## simpel1970 (14. April 2014)

Ja, kann man. Wenn mit abgesenkter GPU Taktraten keine Probleme auftreten, gibt es zwei Hauptverdächtige: 
 1. Grafikkarte (zu 95%)
 2. Netzteil (zu 5%)

 Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, läuft der CoreTakt nun mit ~300mhz und der MemTakt mit ~875mhz?


----------



## Chris_BHG (14. April 2014)

Also der Server-Emulator läuft jetzt ohne Probleme.



> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, läuft der CoreTakt nun mit ~300mhz und der MemTakt mit ~875mhz?


Ja genau!

Also ich muss mich jetzt leider ne Woche ausklinken. Melde mich am 22/23.04 wieder!


----------



## simpel1970 (15. April 2014)

Alles klar. Wir sind da und warten auf deine Berichte


----------



## Chris_BHG (25. April 2014)

Bin wieder da 

Aaalso, ich habe gerade versucht die Memory Settings zu verändern, dabei habe ich folgende Punkte/Unterpunkte nicht gefunden:

"Performance Enhance" in den "Advanced Memory Settings" (Wobei ich denke dass Performance Enhance und Memory Enhancement Settings das gleiche sind?) und den Wert "DRAM Timing Selectable".

Hier ein Screenshot des BIOS Menüs: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier ein neuer Minidump  -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Übringens sind die Energiesparmodi-Freezeprobleme nach dem runtertakten der GraKa geblieben.


----------



## simpel1970 (26. April 2014)

Memory Enhance Settings = Performance Enhance

Für die Timings mal bei "Memory Timing Mode" nachsehen, was dort einstellbar ist (vom Begriff her müsste das zwar die Command Rate Einstellung sein, aber die ist i.d.R. bei den Timings selbst versteckt).
Bitte Screenshot von den Auswahlmöglichkeiten machen.

Und einen Screenshot von den Untermenüs der "Channel Sub Timings"


```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************
 Unknown bugcheck code (a0000001)
Unknown bugcheck description
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000005
Arg2: 0000000000000000
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000000
 Debugging Details:
------------------
 
CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1
 DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
 BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
 PROCESS_NAME:  Illustrator.ex
 CURRENT_IRQL:  a
 LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8800f4be7ce to fffff80002e82bc0
 STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`09f2f6f8 fffff880`0f4be7ce : 00000000`a0000001 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`09f2f700 00000000`a0000001 : 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : atikmdag+0x277ce
fffff880`09f2f708 00000000`00000005 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000080 : 0xa0000001
fffff880`09f2f710 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000080 00000000`00000000 : 0x5
 
STACK_COMMAND:  kb
 FOLLOWUP_IP: 
atikmdag+277ce
fffff880`0f4be7ce ??              ???
 SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1
 SYMBOL_NAME:  atikmdag+277ce
 FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner
 MODULE_NAME: atikmdag
 IMAGE_NAME:  atikmdag.sys
 DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  52a23f6f
 FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+277ce
 BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+277ce
```
 
 ATI Problem (Grafikkarte oder Treiber).


----------



## Chris_BHG (28. April 2014)

Hier die Screens:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (28. April 2014)

Das Handbuch wurde von Gigabyte immer noch nicht auf die aktuelle Bios Version aktualisiert, so dass ich weiterhin auf deine Rückmeldungen angewiesen bin.

Den Timing Mode auf [Manual] stellen.
Du solltest dann die Möglichkeit haben die entsprechenden Haupt-Timings entsprechend zu ändern.
Mit [Manual Advanced] werden vermutlich weitere Timings (Subtimings) erreichtbar!?


----------



## Chris_BHG (28. April 2014)

Manual: Hier stellt man die beiden Channel simultan ein.

Advanced Manual: Hier stellt man beide individuell ein.

So stehts auf englisch in der Beschreibung im Bios-Fenster.


----------



## simpel1970 (29. April 2014)

Dann ist [Manual] die richtige Einstellung.


----------



## Chris_BHG (29. April 2014)

Also, ich habe die Einstellungen vorgenommen. Beim Austritt aus dem Energiesparmodus hängt er sich immernoch auf. Dafür konnte er die Automatische Systemreparatur erfolgreich durchführen die er nach dem Energiesparmodus-Aufhänger macht. Dabei hat er sich anfangs ebensfalls immer aufgehängt. 

Beim Server-Emulieren, siehts so aus, als ob er sich nicht aufhängen würde.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir irgendwie weiter!


----------



## simpel1970 (30. April 2014)

Poste bitte einen aktuellen Screenshot von CPU-Z (Reiter Memory).

Teste das Aufwecken nach dem Standby mit "Memory Enhance Settings" auf [Stability] (Bios Einstellung).


----------



## Chris_BHG (2. Mai 2014)

Hier der CPU-Z Screen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Freeze kam trotz Stability Einstellungen trotzdem.


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Mai 2014)

Command Rate auf 2T stellen.
 Bitte auch noch mal einen Screenshot von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard).


----------



## Chris_BHG (3. Mai 2014)

Oh Mist, vergessen.

Aber jetzt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Mai 2014)

Den "Mainboard" Screenshot bitte noch 
Gab es seit der Umstellung auf CR 2T erneut Probleme?


----------



## Chris_BHG (5. Mai 2014)

Oh Mist, Sorry!

Mainboard: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Freezes bleiben, der Bluescreen ist bis jetzt noch nicht aufgetaucht. Hab allerdings beim zocken auf die ursprünglichen Einstellungen gewechselt!


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Mai 2014)

Graphic Interface Link Width "1x"

Ist ein bissl wenig bei den zur Verfügung stehenden 16x Lanes. 
Mache bitte den Screenshot erneut, wenn die Grafikkarte unter Last steht. Werden dann immer noch nur die 1x Lanes angezeigt?


----------



## Chris_BHG (5. Mai 2014)

Sobald ich BF4 starte werden bei Link Width "x16" angezeigt! Alle anderen angaben bleiben gleich.

Kann ich den mit diesen Memory Einstellungen ohne Probleme und Gefahren zocken?


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Mai 2014)

Ob es damit Probleme gibt, gilt es herauszufinden, aber was für Gefahren befürchtest du denn beim Zocken?


----------



## Chris_BHG (6. Mai 2014)

Nur dass ich die Leistung nicht mehr bekomme, die ich für flüssiges Spielen brauche 

Also wie gesagt, die Freezes aus dem Standby sind immer noch vorhanden.


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Mai 2014)

Die Freezes aus dem Standby treten auch auf, wenn du den hybriden Modus deaktivierst?
 ("Erweiterte Energieeinstellungen ändern" -> "Energie sparen" -> "Hybriden Standbymodus zulassen" -> [deaktiviert]

 Es werden dann keine Daten mehr auf die Festplatte geschrieben. Ausschließlich RAM.


----------



## Chris_BHG (7. Mai 2014)

> "Erweiterte Energieeinstellungen ändern" -> "Energie sparen" -> "Hybriden Standbymodus zulassen" -> [deaktiviert]



Ist bei mir leider nicht so vorhanden: http://www.computerwissen.de/uploads/RTEmagicC_hybrid.jpg.jpg

Bei mir fehlt der Punkt und auch "Ruhezustand nach".

Ohje... des nimmt wohl kein Ende


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Mai 2014)

Die Energiesparmodi (Höchstleistung - Ausgeglichen - etc) kannst du aber auswählen?
Mache mal bitte ein Screenshot von deinen Einstellungsoptionen.


----------



## Chris_BHG (8. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, die Modi kann ich auswählen. Bringt aber kein Unterschied bei den Optionen.


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Mai 2014)

Dann dürfte der Ruhezustand (ist erforderlich für den hybr. Standbymodus) bereits deaktiviert sein.

In der Eingabeaufforderung (als Admin starten) hast du das ggf. mal manuell gemacht
*powercfg -h on* für das aktivieren
*powercfg -h off *für das deaktivieren
Oder im BIOS des Computers ist die Funktion *Supend to RAM* nicht aktiviert.

Welches ist denn der zur Zeit Aktive Standbymodus (sollte im Drop Down Menü zu sehen sein -> bei dir steht auf dem Screenshot "Energiesparmodus". Der Aktive Modus sollte den Zusatz [Aktiv] haben).


----------



## Chris_BHG (8. Mai 2014)

Ach stimmt, dass hatten wir ja mal was deaktiviert.

Der aktive ist "Ausbalanciert". Der deaktivierte Hybridmodus verändert die Freezes nicht.

Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es denn, ein Netzteil auf Defekte zu überprüfen?


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Mai 2014)

Zuverlässige Möglichkeiten gibt es keine, außer durch Austausch der Hardware (das gilt insbes. auch für das Motherboard, CPU, Grafikkarte, oder für Kompatibiltitätsprobleme mit dem RAM)

 Wir sind wohl jetzt an einem Punkt, wo man damit anfangen sollte. Mein Ansatz wäre Board und Grafikkarte.


----------



## Chris_BHG (9. Mai 2014)

Ok, das ist kacke. Aber nun gut.

Mainboard habe ich schon ausgetauscht -> Keine Änderung


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Mai 2014)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Dann dürfte der Ruhezustand (ist erforderlich für den hybr. Standbymodus) bereits deaktiviert sein..


 
Das hatte ich ja selbst geschrieben (Post #68), dass du das machen sollst...(schande über mich )



Chris_BHG schrieb:


> Ok, das ist kacke.


 
Ja, das ist es.

Allerdings haben wir eine Einstellung bezüglich der Grafikkarte im Mainboardbios (glaube ich) noch nicht getestet. Insbes. da die letzten Probleme doch stark auf ein Grafikkartenproblem hinweisen, teste noch folgende Einstellung im Bios:
"M.I.T." Menü -> "Miscellaneous Settings" -> "PEG Gen3 Slot Configuration". Hier ist standardmäßig [AUTO] eingestellt. Ändere den Wert auf [Gen 2]. 
Änderungen abspeichern. Erneut testen.

Die bereits vorgenommenen Einstellungen (RAM) erst mal so lassen. Anschließend dann aber noch mal mit Default Einstellungen testen (PEG Gen3 aber auf Gen2 eingestellt lassen).


----------



## Chris_BHG (9. Mai 2014)

> Das hatte ich ja selbst geschrieben (Post #68), dass du das machen sollst...(schande über mich )



Ist doch kein Problem!! 

Ich habe die Bios Einstellungen übernommen doch leider keine neuen Ergebnisse erzielen können. Habe [GEN 2] mit beiden RAM-Einstellungen getestet, beidemale erfolglos.

Gibt es noch andere Wege die GraKa zu testen? Oder muss ich die nun einschicken?


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Mai 2014)

Chris_BHG schrieb:


> Gibt es noch andere Wege die GraKa zu testen? Oder muss ich die nun einschicken?



Der sicherste Test ist es, die Grafikkarte in einem anderen Rechner laufen zu lassen.
Ansonsten würde sich noch das heruntertakten der 3D Last Taktraten, oder das erhöhen der 2D (Minimaltakt) Taktraten anbieten. Die veränderten Taktraten mit Spielen überprüfen (Spiele mit hohen Grafikanforderungen).


----------



## Chris_BHG (16. Mai 2014)

ok, ich könnte den bei meinem alten rechner mal einbauen. Das Motherboard brauch ja nur PCI-E? Habe eine R9 290 Tri-OC, hoffe nur das lange Teil passt noch in den alten Rechner


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Mai 2014)

Yep, PCI-E ist Voraussetzung.

Aber Vorsicht beim Netzteil...was für eins ist denn in deinem alten Rechner drin? Nicht, dass das alte Ding die Grätsche macht (Überlastung) und den Rest der Hardware gleich mit ins Nirvana reißt.


----------



## Chris_BHG (19. September 2014)

Sooodala. Lange hats gedauert, aber meine Mutter ist nun im Urlaub und ich konnte meine alte GraKa stibizen. Habe Sie soeben eingebaut und siehe da: Kein Problem aus dem Ruhezustand zu kommen!

Also liegts wohl tatsächlich an der GraKa oder kanns immernoch das Netzteil sein?

Grüßle!


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2014)

Würde dann die Grafikkarte annehmen.
Läge es am Netzteil hättest du das Problem mit der anderen Karte auch.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. September 2014)

Kann theoretisch immer noch das Netzteil sein, ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich. Grafikkarte liegt vorne.


----------



## Chris_BHG (20. September 2014)

Alles klar, GraKa is zurück unterwegs zum Händler! Hoffentlich kommt die bald wieder.. wenn sie spätestens nächste Woche kommt, kann ich Schatten von Mordor testen 

Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit Alternate, wie lange das dauert mit Gewährleistung?

Danke nochmal für die große Hilfe!! :*


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2014)

wie lange hast du die Karte denn gehabt?


----------



## Softy (20. September 2014)

Der Support von alternate ist recht gut. Irgendwo müssen die Apotheken-Preise ja herkommen


----------



## Chris_BHG (20. September 2014)

Die Karte hab ich jetzt seit Mitte März diesen Jahres. War ein Sonderangebot, war damals das günstigste was ich gefunden habe  Vielleicht deswegen auch der Fehler


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2014)

Sind also rund 6 Monate.
Versuchs einfach mal. Wenn du Pech hast ist die Beweislast schon umgekehrt aber Alternate ist eigentlich recht kulant.


----------



## Chris_BHG (20. September 2014)

Wie gesagt, ist schon seit gestern unterwegs. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Chris_BHG (26. September 2014)

Soodala, also die Karte ist nun beim Hersteller und wird repariert. 3-4 Wochen wird die Geschichte noch dauern


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2014)

Das dauert aber.


----------



## Chris_BHG (28. September 2014)

Ja leider.. nur depremierender ist, dass ich gerade wieder den Freeze beim Hochfahren hatte. 

Da es Mainboard, GraKa und Arbeitsspeicher nicht sein kann, denke ich dass es ein Treiber-Problem ist. Habe gerade meine komplette AMD Software vom Rechner geworfen und dabei hat er mir wieder einen Bluescreen ausgespuckt. Anscheinden wurde der Treiber nicht richtig installiert?

Ich hau den Treiber jetzt nochmal drauf und dann seh ich ja ob der Freeze mal wieder kommt. (Der Freeze kommt in unregelmäßigen Abständen, fast so wie wenn mein Rechner manchmal keine Lust hätte )


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2014)

Windows neu installieren wird wohl inzwischen schneller gehen.


----------



## simpel1970 (29. September 2014)

Davor wäre es noch ein zeitsparender Versuch wert die Treiber restlos mit diesem Tool runterzuhauen: Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) 13.3.0.1
(Display Driver Uninstaller).

Wird es damit auch nicht besser: OS neu installieren.


----------



## Chris_BHG (29. September 2014)

Super danke für die Tipps! Werde das Tool mal probieren, definitiv zeitsparender!


----------



## Chris_BHG (30. September 2014)

Leider war das Deinstallieren der Treiber auch nicht erfolgreich, zudem ist der Freeze nach dem zurückkehren aus dem Energiesparmodus wieder da. Habe gerade einen Energy-Report anfertigen lassen, mit interessanten Ergebnissen wie ich finde (Nur leider versteh ich diese nicht ganz  ):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwas stimmt auf jeden Fall nicht mit der PCI Schnittstelle. Es ist von einer bekannten Inkompatibilät die Rede..

Naja, anscheinend ist meine GraKa, die momentan bei ATI ist, rundum gesund..


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe selten einen einen Energy-Report mit so wenig Fehlern und Warnungen gesehen!
Und trotzdem gibt es Probleme 



> kompatible Drahtlosnetzwerkadapter ist nicht fÃ¼r die Verwendung von Energiesparmodi konfiguriert


 
Ist ein WLAN Adapter angeschlossen? Wenn ja, WLAN Treiter deinstallieren, WLAN Gerät vom PC trennen, Standby erneut ausprobieren.


----------



## Chris_BHG (3. Oktober 2014)

Gerade deinstalliert, Gerät getrennt, neu gestartet, Problem immer noch da. Was hat es denn mit dieser PCI-Inkompatibilität auf sich?


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Oktober 2014)

Kannst du vernachlässigen. Active State Power Management - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Ist oftmals im Bios implimentiert. Aber nicht bei allen Plattformen.
Die Meldung lese ich oft (einschließlich bei meinem System).

Dann lieber doch mal, wie Thresh vorgeschlagen hat, das OS neu aufsetzen.


----------



## Chris_BHG (10. November 2014)

Neue GraKa ist drin und alles passt soweit. Das mit dem Energiesparmodus ist wohl wirklich ein Inkompatibilitätsproblem dass nicht selten vorkommt. Ich belasse es jetzt einfach mal dabei.

Mich würde nur intressieren ob bei euch das zurückkehren aus dem Energiesparmodus fehlerfrei funktioniert?


----------



## simpel1970 (12. November 2014)

Ja, funktioniert fehlerfrei.


----------

